# Dso Exploit And Spybot



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Why does DSO EXPLOIT keep coming back everytime I run Sypbot Search and Destroy? I fix the problem, but when I run it again, even after I update Spybot, it still comes back as possible spyware. Is this spyware, or something else triggering it?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Is your IE up to date? if so in spybot select advanced mode\settings\ignore products\security and check dso exploit..you can google for a full explanation...run spybot again and you now will get a congratulation


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Got it, no more DSO Exploit, it worked. Lets hope that no one puts spyware in the DSO Exploit area, or else I'll miss it in the future. Thanks for the "TIP".


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

okay, your welcome for the tip


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

shouldn't be a problem if you have all the windows updates



> Here is a quote from the spybot forums on this subject
> 
> The problem with the DSO Exploit is a little bug. We have already been able to locate and fix it, but unfortunately it was not included with the last update. It will hopefully be with the next one.
> The DSO Exploit is a security gap in IE. Microsoft did already repair this, so if you have all Windows updates and patches installed, it is not dangerous for your system.
> ...


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

etaf 
geeeezzzzzz I can't do all the googling!!!

"you can google for a full explanation".


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, I have all the latest patches and things for windows xp, except Service Pack 2. Don't want it just yet. I've been hearing too many bad things about it. What have you heard?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i didnt google


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

etaf said:


> i didnt google


yes I know, neither would I of...have to leave the advanced user with something to do....


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

silverado4 said:


> Got it, no more DSO Exploit, it worked. Lets hope that no one puts spyware in the DSO Exploit area, or else I'll miss it in the future. Thanks for the "TIP".


Here is the DSO fix from Spybot until and update to the present version is brought out.

Here is what your Spybot will show with the fix.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Worked good, I downloaded it, ran it, got the DSO Exploit, Fix the problem, ran it again, got the "congratulations". I took of the DSO tick off the settings first just in case it was going to cause a problem. Thanks guys for all your help. Know anything about converting midi's to MP3's?


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

Silverado, maybe post that question about midi to mp3 in the "All other software" forum. More people will see it and I'd like to know the "how to" also. Thanks.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Will do, Thanks,
Thanks again for fixing my problem with the spybot... later.... Silverado over and out :up:


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

My Friend is getting the attached error running spybot, I hope it comes out,
I never attached jpgs, don't know if I can do it. Spybot show complete, but has a funny error message. The picture didn't work, he gets a "z demon" error." Ever heard of it?


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?showforum=28
Silverado, that is the link to the SpyBot forum.
Slip over there and see what you can come up with.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I'll pass this along to my friend, and let him look up his problem.
I never heard of that problem, or at least, I never had that problem.
Thanks again for your link. Silverado over and out.


----------



## da_ab (Dec 4, 2004)

Deke said:


> Here is the DSO fix from Spybot until and update to the present version is brought out.
> 
> Here is what your Spybot will show with the fix.


i got suspicious so i made further investigation and found it's not official.
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/news/2004-11-03.html


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

The DSO fix on Major Geeks is a legitimate release.

The release your are talking about is mentionedhere which is a "sticky" on top of the "All Other Software" forum.


----------



## Kindle (Nov 25, 2004)

They should update the help file in SpyBot. There it talks about the DSO Exploit and says that a tool to stopping this process is not yet made (not exact words).


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I wrote to spybot once about this DSO exploit, but they never responded, I agree, you'd think there would be something somewhere in spybot that would say that there wasn't a fix yet for it, but the major geeks fix, did fix it. Mine is running ok now.


----------



## da_ab (Dec 4, 2004)

FYI wrote to spybot Re: DSO Exploit Fix 1.3.1 TX is this official?
got a reply from spybot:



> "the download from majorgeeks is an unofficially beta version from us which *we
> have remove* from our server because we are preparing a new release.
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks.
Can't wait for it, 
It should have been out a while ago, I wrote to them a long time ago, and have downloaded about 3 new versions since I wrote to them. Glad to see something is happening.
Thanks for the update. Silverado over and out :up:


----------



## X_Gamer7 (Feb 22, 2003)

DSO exploit isn't so bad if you cant get rid of it. It is only considered spyware, because it sends information back to Microsoft. It is rather harmless though.


----------

